# Que opinan de la maquina stirling?



## Randy (Nov 8, 2008)

Saliendo un poco por la tangente

que dicen de la maquina stirling?

mmmmm.... 

yo tenia una idea similar ( de usar la rotacion de la tierra, para producir energia) pero iba por otros rumbos.

saludos


----------



## carpio (Nov 8, 2008)

te refieres a la que funciona con una taza de café?


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 8, 2008)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> Saliendo un poco por la tangente
> 
> que dicen de la maquina stirling?
> 
> ...



La maquina de Stirling si funciona... lo dificil es mantenerla funcionando   mientras tenga una fuente de calor constante se mantendra funcionando... pero he oido que es muy ineficiente...


----------



## Randy (Nov 8, 2008)

si, esa...

yo he oido todo lo contrario....

www.mistirling.blogspot.com


saludos


----------



## carpio (Nov 8, 2008)

Yo lo he visto en facultad. Nos mostraron una máquina que funcionaba al colocarla sobre una taza con agua caliente, es muy vistoso. Pero sí, es un ciclo muy ineficiente, por eso no se usa en la industria.


----------



## opaitopepe (Nov 9, 2008)

no os calenteis la cabeza que esta todo inventado...
en españa quieren subir la luz un 30%. Para cumplir el protocolo de Kioto hay que fomentar las renovables. Para que sean rentables hay que primarlas. El negocio lo hacen los de siempre y el deficit lo pagamos todos...
como veis siempre es lo mismo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 9, 2008)

parece que ya estan fucionando comercialmente artefactos con el motor stirling

http://www.domoprac.com/domonews/vi...a-de-gas-con-microcogeneracion-electrica.html

Seria un buen complemento para ese amplificador de 20000w que anda dando vueltas por el foro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 10, 2008)

No me extrañaria que alguien inventara un motor de stirling eficiente.. y con los calentadores solares de agua seria una muy buena combinacion que valdria la pena explorarse...

Desafortunadamente solo funcionaria de dia y con buena luz solar..


----------



## asherar (Nov 10, 2008)

¿ Qué tiene que ver la máquina Stirling con la energía "geo-rotacional" ? 
¿ No era que tema diferente se debe abrir aparte ?


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 10, 2008)

Un par de enlaces interesantes:

http://www.physics.sfasu.edu/astro/courses/egr112/StirlingEngine/stirling.html

http://www.bekkoame.ne.jp/~khirata/indexe.htm


----------

